# How will i know when my does are pregnant ??



## Arabiansnob (Jan 12, 2011)

I am getting a buck soon to breed to my doe's, when will I know they are pregnant??  They are nigerian and pygmy.


----------



## lilhill (Jan 12, 2011)

After breeding, if they don't return to heat somewhere from 18 to 21 days, then they most likely settled.


----------



## msjuris (Jan 12, 2011)

When they give birth.    Sorry, I couldn't help it. I've been asking the same question since October.

Both my nigerian dwarf does were bred in October and are due to kid in March, I hope.  I can't tell by their size, behavior, or even palpating the belly just in front of the udder.  Ariel301 (I think that's right) can tell by what has been coined as the "pooch test".  Do a search for the thread, it might help.  Other than going through the expense of an ultrasound or a pregnancy test through Biotracking, there is no sure fire way to tell.  

You may just want to take the wait and see approach.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 12, 2011)

If you want to know for sure, you can draw blood (so easy a caveman could do it  ) and send samples to biotracking.com 30 days after you think they've settled.  There is a tutorial link on their site that shows a child drawing blood.  This was enough for me....I sent in samples last winter and it was so worth it.  I know what to expect and when.  I had a couple of surprises, too, one I thought was preggers was not, one I thought had CAE did not.


----------



## julieq (Jan 12, 2011)

If ours don't show heat cycles for the next couple of months we have a good idea they're bred.  I'd love to be wealthy enough for my own ultrasound machine so I could be sure though (and count babies of course)!


----------



## Arabiansnob (Jan 12, 2011)

julieq said:
			
		

> If ours don't show heat cycles for the next couple of months we have a good idea they're bred.  I'd love to be wealthy enough for my own ultrasound machine so I could be sure though (and count babies of course)!


buut i have never seen my girls come into heat...the don't show signs...


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 12, 2011)

Has the buck been around the girls? Or you can wipe a rag over the buck to get his smell and let the girls smell it. That might help show if they are in heat or not.


----------



## FarmerDenise (Jan 12, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> If you want to know for sure, you can draw blood (so easy a caveman could do it  ) and send samples to biotracking.com 30 days after you think they've settled.  There is a tutorial link on their site that shows a child drawing blood.  This was enough for me....I sent in samples last winter and it was so worth it.  I know what to expect and when.  I had a couple of surprises, too, one I thought was preggers was not, one I thought had CAE did not.


I just checked them out. It is good to know they are available and the prices don't seem too outrageous either.
Thanks for posting this Free.


----------



## mlw987m (Jan 13, 2011)

OK, now I am stuck on this one - my doe may or may not be pregnant - we had the buck castrated after she was in heat..........kind makes me scratch my head and wonder 'Is she or isn't she?"


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 13, 2011)

mlw987m said:
			
		

> OK, now I am stuck on this one - my doe may or may not be pregnant - we had the buck castrated after she was in heat..........kind makes me scratch my head and wonder 'Is she or isn't she?"


You will find out soon enough!!  And as free said you can send blood samples out..I believe its reasonable priced.  

Good luck...I hope it works out for you!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 13, 2011)

you will ask yourself that question every year as long as you have goats... 
we had a doe that usually never showed until the very last month or so of her pregnancy. but one year she showed only about 2 months after breeding! we thought for sure she was gonna pop way early with 4 or 5!!! she was the last one to go out of 7 does and only had one kid!!!  but he was a BIG'UN! when he was born he was as big as a month old kid!!!    

now that i have my own does i'm asking myself the same thing... 
are they or aren't they?
just gotta wait and see with some things


----------



## jason_mazzy (Jan 15, 2011)

What is the cost on the biopryn for 1 goat? I didnt see it listed on the site.


----------

